# What are the next possible steps.....



## MummytoKeira (Jan 5, 2005)

Well my scan this morning showed that I have 3 follies..17, 18, 20 mm big!! Which is excellent. But my lining is only 3.9 (which is really bad) and was told it would be a miracle to fall on that size!!!! So I am absolutely gutted!!!! My notes are being sent to the consultant Weds and they will hopefully be back in 3 weeks time when I then will find out what treatment is next...Has anyone ever had this happen...what treatment did you go on to?


Emma x


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

It may be that the clomid is having a negative effect on the oestrogen in your body and stopping the womb lining getting thick which is a comman problem. They may suggest injections to stimulate you rather than the clomid.

Ruth


----------



## MummytoKeira (Jan 5, 2005)

Ruth what type of Injections would they be?

Em xxxx


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Various drugs could be used; Menopur, Gonal F, Puregon, just depend on the consultant´s preference.

Ruth


----------



## country girl (Jun 18, 2004)

Hi Emma,

I dont know if it would be appropriate for you but I have seen postings that at some clinics they give viagra to thicken the womb lining. It might be worth you asking about it.

Good luck


----------



## lucas (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi Emma sorry to see the clomid isnt working too well.  Ive been on clomid too and went all the way to 150mg, and the doctor said that the lining is often affected by clomid, What dose are you on? At least you know that you CAN make follies!      Im now on gonal f , and its no big deal, they will moniter  you closely on injectables as they wont want too many eggies!  Try not to worry,  Hollyx


----------



## MummytoKeira (Jan 5, 2005)

Hi Holly

I was on 100mg of Clomid....The thing that gets me is having to wait for the consultant to make a decision!!!!! So I know I will not be treated now for another 2 months!!!!

Emma xxx


----------

